# Evil C WaterCooled



## RevengE (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Guys Im opening My project Log For My Core I7 W/c Here are Some Starting Pics As Im waiting For My Watercooling Kit And Red Uv Tubing which will be here tomorrow. Ill add some more tomorrow.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 12, 2009)

cool, can't wait to see


----------



## RevengE (Mar 12, 2009)

Maelstrom said:


> cool, can't wait to see



Yeah Its my First Watercooled Setup.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 12, 2009)

"Blood Rage" 

Thats some serious nerd porn.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> "Blood Rage"
> 
> Thats some serious nerd porn.



 MMMMM BLOODRAGE.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 12, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeet!

Is the mounting bracket for the FuZion v2?  I didn't know they had finally come out with it.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 12, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet!
> 
> Is the mounting bracket for the FuZion v2?  I didn't know they had finally come out with it.



Yup.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 16, 2009)

Added some Pics The project will Start Later Today Hopefully Its 2:00 am here. Ill be Adding more Pics as I progress.


----------



## Binge (Mar 16, 2009)

Yum   I've got to see this.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> Yum   I've got to see this.



I knew you would be excited binge


----------



## RevengE (Mar 17, 2009)

Update..I'm currently installing vista 64 bit with all the new componets installed. I did not watercool it yet I'm just using air I ordered the wrong clamps and I couldn't find any I liked at hardware stores around here LOL. I'll post some pics here shortly.


----------



## Binge (Mar 17, 2009)

Fantastic man  I can't wait to see all the watercooling in there.  You might want to contact Fit and see if he can't sell you a top for that Fusion V2.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 17, 2009)

Okay ill ask him..but binge this I7 is freaking blazing fast with 6gbs and vista 64 bit holy crap! I'm on my iPhone I have to redo my wireless crap on my
Next day off and I'll get some pics up but man am
I happy!


----------



## RevengE (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah so I ordered my other clamps I should start the WC setup on my next day off my internet is down for now so I'm using my phone. So far it's an amazing setup.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 18, 2009)

Subscribed for a great water cooled project.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

dude!!!!!!! 

you are going to have a blast with this project.  Glad you are happy with this i7 bro!   Keep us posted.  Have you done anything yet?


----------



## RevengE (Mar 19, 2009)

Not really everything is stock right now, it's still blazing fast everything is done expect the watercooling I'm just using the stock cooler until Monday, Once the water gets installed let the overclocking begin! My dumbass just ordered the wrong clamps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Not really everything is stock right now, it's still blazing fast everything is done expect the watercooling I'm just using the stock cooler until Monday, Once the water gets installed let the overclocking begin! My dumbass just ordered the wrong clamps.



dude, get clamps at autozone or something until the new ones come in.  All you gotta do is loosen auto zone clamp, put nice water cooling clamps


----------



## RevengE (Mar 19, 2009)

I could do that, I'm not going  to have time to work on it again until monday anywise.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> I could do that, I'm not going  to have time to work on it again until monday anywise.



woohoo, now get going dude!!!!


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 19, 2009)

nice rig u have there man . i like blood red. sorry, blood rage


----------



## HammerON (Mar 19, 2009)

That is going to be a sweet system. Can't wait for more pics and benchmarks


----------



## RevengE (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## RevengE (Apr 9, 2009)

well I have been busy.. will be fitting the WC setup here shortly.


----------

